# What brand of mt bike for 6'3", 300 lb guy



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a friend who is researching mountain bikes. He's 6'3" 300 lbs. We know that we can't find what he needs in a generic brand. Can anyone direct me to websites? I have coloradocyclist.com and zinncycles.com. Any preferences of experienced bikers out there? What price range are we looking at for a custom built bike? Thanks for any help.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Off the shelf is fine, you just have to buy a bike designed for abuse.

If you buy a XC hardtail is will die, fast.

If you buy something like a Kona Coiler it will be fine.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What kind of use do you realistically foresee for this bike?

Many "common brand" bikes and frames come in sizes that should be adequate. But if it needs to cope with a heavier guy riding rough trails, the choice is more limited.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

I purchased a 22" Norco Jubei II in the beginning of June. I've ridden it hard and put almost 400KM on it since its been bought. My only complaint so far is the rear break gets a bit noisy when on road.

Apart from that, I started at 6'4 307 on that bike. I did swap out the Mountain Kings for a pair of 2.2 Nevegals as they felt better to ride on.

Hard Tails are fine. As he drops in weight, the bike will get easier and more responsive to ride.

I found that 26" felt really small for me when I went shopping. The best advice I can give is, ride a bunch of bikes till you get comfortable on one or 2 of them, and find out what made it that way.

I rode a 29er. Had skinny tires on it, then rode a 26er with fatty tires. Liked the 29er for its size, liked the 26er for the tire profile... combined the 2 and never looked back.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I'm 6'3" 300+ and plenty of bikes will work from many manufacturers. Keep the rear shock ratio low on air shocks (2.4 to 1 works well). Make sure the wheels are sturdy, beefy rim, 32 spokes. Make sure the brakes are strong with 180mm rotors.

He'll be braking and wearing out parts but those are the key things to watch out for. Like others said, hard tails work fine! Heck i ride a rigid 29er a lot.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

It will be for riding trails with the family. No jumping hills, just regular off road bike riding on trails.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think he's going to find anything at the common department store. Although he's very much in shape, he's a bit over 300 lbs. I saw a couple of sites, such as zinncycles and coloradocyclist. I was hoping to find a bicycle place in maybe the Dallas/Ft. Worth area that could make him a custom bike. So far I've read about the following bikes being good for big tall guys: Diamonback Response, KHS Alite, Trek 7200 hybrid bike Specialized Enduro with Fox Float, Titus Motolite, Indy Fab SS 29er Steel, Banshee Chaparral, Nomad, and Rockhopper 29er comp disc. I have no idea what any of these are like. I'm just trying to find some direction. Maybe if I can narrow the choices, I can contact the stores for information and brochures on what they have or are able to make. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

Since I'm new to mountain bikes, what does it mean when you mention "hard tails"? I've heard differing opinions on whatever they are. : )


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

You have one skinny tire and one fatty tire? Is that what you mean by "combining" the two?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Definitely stay away from department stores. You need a bike shop.

A hardtail bike (or hard tail or HT) is one that does not have suspension in the rear. Just rigid metal tubes connecting the rear wheel to the rest of the bike like in traditional bikes(let's forget about carbon fiber now). A full suspension bike (or FS) has a spring and shock absorber in the rear.

You list a number of very different bikes that are suitable for very different uses. 
- Trek 7200 hybrid bike would be suitable for pavement and smooth park paths.
- Banshee Chaparral (a discontinued model years ago) is more for trails with lots of rocks, roots, drops and jumps; as is Santa Cruz Nomad,


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

It will be for riding scenic trails with the family.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you. I'm learning. I think the FS would be more comfortable. I'm marking the Trek and the Banshee off of my list.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Cycle Spectrum in Plano carries Motobecane. I have a Fantom Pro Sl 29er that I bought for about $1000 online, but is available in person at Cycle Spectrum. The bike is a hardtail 29er, with air front shock, hydraulic disk brakes. Very stout and well priced for a big guy.I started at 365 and am now at 328 I am also 6ft 3in tall and the bike has been awesome for the 2 months I have owned it. The only down side has been wheel strength, but I have ridden pretty darn hard. Just keep the spokes tensioned correctly, and I have no doubts that a bike like this would hold up well.

http://cyclespectrum.com/storelocator/tx-plano-8.htm


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Linda Yarbrough said:


> It will be for riding scenic trails with the family.


Full suspension may be more comfortable BUT:
- I think it will be totally unnecessary for "riding scenic trails with the family"

- it is more expensive (don't even think about those $300 department store bikes: add another zero and you have a very nice FS bike)

- it is more things to adjust and maintain. Yes, a bike needs maintenance. A bike used by a big guy usually needs more maintenance than one ridden by a skinny whippet.


----------



## Tabbylein (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I'm writing this information down. So does keeping the spokes tensioned correctly take care of the weakness you mentioned about the wheel strength? Thanks for the website too.


----------



## Grizzed (May 4, 2009)

I'm 6'3 and about 300# - I agree with what other had said. Determine what kind of riding and buy accordingly. I'd stay away from full suspensions and don't compromise on the fit of the bike - a 29er is LIKELY going to fit better. 

I bought a Salsa Fargo 18 months ago and haven't gotten back on my 26' cannondale since. I'm riding single/double track/paved trails/gravel roads. The back/shoulder/wrist pain that I put up with or years is gone. I was riding so much I had to try 4 different saddles til I found one I like.


----------



## Moodrid (May 6, 2008)

The big guys I ride with have had problems with 29er wheels not holding up to the weight.Because of the large diameter.One had a custom set built and they are doing great.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Tabbylein said:


> You have one skinny tire and one fatty tire? Is that what you mean by "combining" the two?


Oh sorry didn't see this.

I just liked the profile of the bigger tire, and it felt better in turns and dirt. The 29er came with some 2.2s that were more like 1.8" *the measurement across the tire* so they seemed more skinny.

So instead I bought a set of Kenda Nevegals which have a very wide profile, and put them on the bike instead. They're fantastic on trails, dirt, sand, mud, wet, dusty whatever.

They're like biking through molasses on the road though, so keep that in mind when trying to keep up with guys with lower rolling resistance tires.

I will probably move to the Kenda Slant 6 next summer. Its a lower rolling resistance tire with some good bite. The nevegals are a bit overkill for the riding I do at the moment, but they inspire a lot of confidence for me being a bigger rider.


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a pair of wheels built with ryno lite dh rims, 14 gauge spokes and phil wood 36 hole tandem hubs. workd well for 10+ years with no wheel truing needed ever.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

That weight is well within reason of any hard-tail decent frame... on a hardtail the big things to make sure are "big enough" or strong enough are the forks and brakes.

Forks you want AIR... That is the only way I have been able to find to keep my fat a** from bottoming out on every little rock.

Brakes are a biggie too. The more weight the more stopping power you need. If you can find a bike that already has decent Hydro Brakes then you don't have to spend the extra cash on them. 

My brother and I are LARGE guys:

I am 6'2" and 300+ lbs... I am riding a KHS sixfifty606 (straight off the shelf)... it is a hard-tail but alot FUN.

My brother is 6'2" and 360+lbs and he is riding a KHS Alite2000 with upgrade front fork (air) and upgrade brakes.

We bomb down the hills and try to catch as much air as possible! 

(But going up we are slower than a turtle missing a leg but we are out there on the trail).


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate it when the OP doesnt let us know what they bought.


----------



## MM8 (Jul 9, 2018)

I am 6'1", 280lbs and the chain on my old Royce Union 26" mountain bike would pop whenever I pedalled hard uphill. I assumed weight was part of the problem. Gave it to the kid and he destroyed it. I want a sturdy bike for hybrid use, mostly on paved road. Not too exspensive, acknowledging that you get what you pay for.
Any suggestions considering it is now 2018? -Thanks


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

MM8 said:


> I am 6'1", 280lbs and the chain on my old Royce Union 26" mountain bike would pop whenever I pedalled hard uphill. I assumed weight was part of the problem. Gave it to the kid and he destroyed it. I want a sturdy bike for hybrid use, mostly on paved road. Not too exspensive, acknowledging that you get what you pay for.
> Any suggestions considering it is now 2018? -Thanks


10 Years Later I'm about 250 or so and riding carbon without an issue. Most bikes these days are super durable and a $700 Trek Hybrid will easily do you well for whatever you want to do.

pedal on clyde brother.


----------



## MM8 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, and congrats on reaching 250! I'm going to check out some Treks. Pedal on


----------



## Giant607 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm 6'5" and 350lbs, spent a decade on a Specialized Rockhopper. It hasn't failed me yet and I'm not nice to it either. Rocks and roots, ascends and descends.


----------



## Unhitch-the-trailer (Aug 10, 2018)

I just started back on a bike at the age of 60. I'm 6'4" and 295. I did a bit of research on-line and decided I didn't need a full-suspension bike for the kind of riding I'll be doing. At my current size and age, I'm not interested in downhill. Maybe later.

I purchased a XL-sized Diamondback Overdrive 29 2 (2018 hard tail) on-line and I've been very happy with the ride. Comes with 180mm front brake rotors and 160mm rear (Shimano MT500). SRAM GX drivetrain (NX cranks) and RockShox Reba front fork (100mm travel). DB Blanchard 25 tubeless rims. I swapped out the saddle for something a little more comfortable. Everything else has proven great for XC purposes.

I'm happy with the 29x2.25 WTB Nineline tires but may swap out to Maxxis Argents soon. Maybe even go with the 29x2.40

I'm hopeful this bike will fit my needs. One thing I know is that bikes these days are MUCH lighter than the no suspension bikes of 30 years ago. I can really tell when trying to push my poundage up steep hills.


----------

